# Stoneware or ceramic jar?



## rhommot (Apr 14, 2010)

Jar with the words "Not Genuine Unless Bearing WmPHartleys Label M" on the bottom. Anyone have an idea what this could be?


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 14, 2010)

nope. hey you finally got the guts to post something on here? Ive been on here a month and have what, 125 posts. youve been here for almost a year and have one?


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 14, 2010)

I believe that is a preserve or marmelade jar from England.  I've dug them before, sometimes they are plain, sometimes they have lines running up and down the outside.  Common but a nice looking jar.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello Tom,

 Welcome to the Forum. Paul/beendiggin has it exactly right. A jam or marmalade jar from Liverpool & London, with the pot post likely from Scotland.

 There's a ribbed one in The East Riding Museums collection here.

 A similar model is pictured here, and is for sale.

 Sir William Pickles Hartley bought the old Caledonian Pottery in Glasgow to insure a supply of containers. 

 "Decline
 It would appear that over time, the production of finer wares decreased and that of stoneware bottles, jam jars, spirit jars and hot water bottles increased.  Despite attempts at innovative production techniques, the firm went into liquidation in 1897 and by the following year had been taken over by the Liverpool jam manufacturer W P Hartley which, while ensuring its own supply of jam jars in various sizes, largely continued the same production.   The pottery ceased production in 1929 and the site was taken over by the Caledonian Steelworks of A.G. MacFadden & Co. in 1930.  The pottery buildings were demolished and a complex of buildings, travelling cranes and circulation roads were built, some of which can still be seen on site today.  The steel works was closed and the site abandoned in the early 1960s, and has remained undeveloped since." From.

 Here's the Wiki on Hartley's jams. The wiki on Sir William is here.

 If you could put up a picture, I'd like to see it. How did you come upon it?


----------



## rhommot (Apr 15, 2010)

Great information guys, Thank you kindly! It definately is the one that I have. I came across it at a late 1800s early 1900s dump...I've seen a few of these without the stamped bottom, but this one was the first that did have one. Thanks again!


----------

